# C et C++ > Outils pour C & C++ > Analyse de code >  Logiciel de calcul de la complexit cyclomatique

## chris_wafer

Bonjour,


Je cherche un logiciel gratuit, qui pourrait par exemple s'excuter en ligne de commande et donner la complexit cyclomatique d'un fichier source c?


Merci par avance...

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> cherche un logiciel gratuit, qui pourrait par exemple s'excuter en ligne de commande et donner la complexit cyclomatique d'un fichier source c?


Tu parles de a ?

http://www.infeig.unige.ch/support/s...st/node14.html
http://trempet.uqam.ca/Enseignement/...0Std%20982.htm

Mais pour le C, voir gprof + gcov ?

http://www.cs.utah.edu/dept/old/texi...gprof_toc.html
http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Gcov.html

----------


## chris_wafer

Je recherche : La complexit cyclomatique de McCabe

En fait, je veux passer en paramtre un fichier C et que cela me donne cette info.

Quelqu'un a des logiciels gratuits?

----------


## Jean94340

Je passais par l et je vois que tu n'as pas eu de rponse  ta question. Comme j'ai en ce moment le mme problme, et ce que j'ai trouv mais pas encore test, c'est Sonar qui est plutt orient Java mais qui accepte des plugins, dont MetriC++ de isotrol.

----------

